
Babies know when they don’t know something - callumlocke
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/03/babies-know-when-they-dont-know-something/
======
Piskvorrr
"Although this result isn’t statistically significant" \- end of article,
start of unbounded speculation, "therefore [see title]". Meh.

